# Drealization



## anesbeth (May 4, 2011)

Hi my name is Amron, I'm not sure if this where im supposed to post this kind of question but I'll do it any ways
I have been suffering from derealization for about 3 months now. Find that when I'm at home that it almost like it not there but as I soon as I go outside it hits me really hard I was wondering if any of suffer from a similar situation and if you have any copping suggestions.
Thanks you in advance for the input its greatly appreciated


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

just a suggestion, maybe the anxiety of going outside kicks the dr in. There are some posts on here in regards to agoraphobia. You may look into those. Not saying that that's what you got for sure. I would also research breathing techniques. SOme can make you really calm by activating the vagus nerve, etc..... Supplements are great too for anxiety.


----------



## anesbeth (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion I find that I'm ok at work it just when I'm out in open spaces and outside if that makes any sence I find it's worse in the daytime then at night which is werid to me


----------

